# Expats in Stalis/Malia



## Ryan_Ellison_98th (Mar 28, 2018)

Hey there!
I'm working in Stalls, near Malia for a season and was wondering if anyone was working anywhere close that I could get to know/have a chat with. I'm looking to make some friends to pass some time when not working and am finding it hard as there isn't much online content on clubs/groups to join yo make new friends.
Shoot me a message or reply to this thread if you are interested, I'd be most grateful!
Ryan, 19


----------

